# Schadensersatzansprüche Absicherung



## Marek (2 April 2008)

Hi, ich bin seit einigen Monaten als selbständiger (Kleingewerbetreibender) SPS-Programmierer tätig. Es läuft ganz gut aber hier paar Fragen:
Wie seit Ihr gegen Schadensersatzansprüche abgesichert? Gibt es eine passende Versicherung auf dem Markt? Oder sollte man sich vertraglich gegen jegliche Schadensersatzansprüche absichern? Machen das die Kunden mit? 
Dank im Voraus für paar Tipps


----------



## IBFS (2 April 2008)

Marek schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin seit einigen Monaten als selbständiger (Kleingewerbetreibender) SPS-Programmierer tätig. Es läuft ganz gut aber hier paar Fragen:
> Wie seit Ihr gegen Schadensersatzansprüche abgesichert? Gibt es eine passende Versicherung auf dem Markt? Oder sollte man sich vertraglich gegen jegliche Schadensersatzansprüche absichern? Machen das die Kunden mit?
> Dank im Voraus für paar Tipps


 


Ob mach sich 





> gegen jegliche Schadensersatzansprüche absichern


kann...

...liegt in Gottes Hand aber ich für meinen Teil habe eine spezielle
Firmenhalftpflichtversicherung, die für das laufende Jahr im Voraus in abh.
vom Umsatz zu zahlen ist. Ich bin bei GERLING/HDI und zahle so etwa 2T€ im Jahr. 
Da muß man schon großen Unfug machen, das das nicht reicht.
In einigen Verträgen - die ich bekomme - ist eine Kopie der Police ggf.
beizulegen bzw. zu versichern, das man eine hat.


Gruß


----------



## funkdoc (4 April 2008)

@Marek

man kann sich nicht gegen jegliche schadensersatzansprüche absichern.

wenn du als firma grob fahrlässig handelst, wirds in den verträgen der versicherungen sehr wohl klauseln geben, wo diese keine ansprüche übernehmen werden.

grüse


----------



## IBN-Service (5 April 2008)

Marek schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin seit einigen Monaten als selbständiger (Kleingewerbetreibender) SPS-Programmierer tätig. Es läuft ganz gut aber hier paar Fragen:
> Wie seit Ihr gegen Schadensersatzansprüche abgesichert? Gibt es eine passende Versicherung auf dem Markt? Oder sollte man sich vertraglich gegen jegliche Schadensersatzansprüche absichern? Machen das die Kunden mit?
> Dank im Voraus für paar Tipps



Hallo Marek,

eine Betriebs- und Produkthaftpflicht sollte man auf jeden Fall abschliessen,
wenn man in der Maschinen- und Anlageninbetriebnahme arbeitet! 

Wenn du einen Schaden verursachst musst du dafür auch haften.
Ein kompletter Ausschluss von Haftung ist vertraglich meist gar nicht 
möglich / wirksam, weil gesetzlich unzulässig.

Ergänzung:
Passende Versicherungen bietet, neben der von IBFS genannten,
auch die Allianz und andere.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------

